# SGH-I717UCLC5 Ice Cream Sandwich



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

*Download* *(Torrent)*

*Direct Download* _*(do not copy this link!)*_
*Direct Download #2* _*(do not copy this link!)*_
Build.prop


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

OH YES! It's ALIVE!


----------



## CasperTek (Apr 3, 2012)

w00t! Downloading now.


----------



## synergeticink (Jan 25, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!

All we need now is a modem for TMO users


----------



## Eric1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

Where is the torrent?


----------



## nunyabiziz (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Yzlvr (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## kmk2k6 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just out of curiosity where did that come from, and how did the 717 get it before the n7k...wtf?


----------



## StyleUkno (Jul 16, 2011)

I dont know and i dont care, well actually im pretty glad that it came out for ATT version first. we always get screwed over.


----------



## andymp3 (Apr 4, 2012)

So what's the verdict? Is it any good? And will it run on the Rogers version here in canada? Thanks


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL ur a mod here ffs....


----------



## trbolexis (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for this!


----------



## mmetnitzer (Apr 4, 2012)

hi,
does this rom work on the international galaxy note GT-N700 ?
I can't hardly wait any longer for ICS on the note. Btw I love this phone ;-)
thx


----------



## clockcycle (Jan 12, 2012)

Is this Rooted?



mmetnitzer said:


> hi,
> does this rom work on the international galaxy note GT-N700 ?
> I can't hardly wait any longer for ICS on the note. Btw I love this phone ;-)
> thx


Um, I thought the N7000 had ICS for quite some time, if I'm not mistaken? I guess they just have ICS-like roms? 

They do, imilka's AOSP, Stunner ICS, Midnote, ALBA, to name a few. Check Xda-developers.

I thought I717 users have been waiting....


----------



## tmcquake (Jul 26, 2011)

mmetnitzer said:


> Is this Rooted?


Yes.


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

rafyvitto said:


> LOL ur a mod here ffs....


More then that...


----------



## mmetnitzer (Apr 4, 2012)

thank you guys


----------



## coward (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, i dont know if i am doing something wrong, but i cant upgrade my Telus Galaxy Note i717d
i boot in download mode (power - Volume down) then Volume up
my windows find the phone and installed the drivers
when i start the exec for updating the phone it find it as com3 (in yellow)
i click start then i get

<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..

<ID:0/003> Initialzation..

<ID:0/003>Get PIT for mapping..

<ID:0/003>Firmwre update start..

<ID:0/003>aboot.mbn

<ID:0/003>NAND Write Start!!

<ID:0/003>

<ID:0/003>
<OSM> All thread completed (succeed 0 / failed 1)

<ID:0/003> Removed

and i get on the top Left a big FAIL! in red

let me know if there something i can try
(btw i have tryed 2 laptop and different usb port,windows 7 and windows xp)


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

coward said:


> Hi, i dont know if i am doing something wrong, but i cant upgrade my Telus Galaxy Note i717d
> i boot in download mode (power - Volume down) then Volume up
> my windows find the phone and installed the drivers
> when i start the exec for updating the phone it find it as com3 (in yellow)
> ...


Make sure you open odin before you plug your phone in.


----------



## rickytran (Apr 4, 2012)

This may be a dumb question, but how do I update my AT&T Samsung Galazy Note to ICS?


----------



## coward (Nov 8, 2011)

designgears said:


> Make sure you open odin before you plug your phone in.


i tryied but still no go, i have tryed run in administrator mode with ou without
plug the phone before, after while the application was starting or running
still does not work

should it haved worked ?, is it because my phone is rooted ? is it because its telus ?
thanks in advance
let me know if there something else i can try


----------



## Mark1s (Feb 17, 2012)

rickytran said:


> This may be a dumb question, but how do I update my AT&T Samsung Galazy Note to ICS?


You probably shouldn't lol


----------



## j101399j (Apr 4, 2012)

rickytran said:


> This may be a dumb question, but how do I update my AT&T Samsung Galazy Note to ICS?


As the previous user said, if you have to ask this question, it would be best to stay away. Also know that flashing this is hacking your phone, it will trigger a flash counter and your warranty is 100% gone with no way to get it back. If you do not mind losing that, than continue.

Start with a 100% battery
Download the file to your computer and run the exe file as an aministrator (right click to select run as admin)
Once running put your AT&T Galaxy Note into download mode
-----------(turn the phone off, then press and hold the volume down and power button until it turns on. It will give you a warning message (last chance to back out) press volume up to enter download mode
Now plug in your USB, wait for odin to see the phone, and click start in Odin.
WALK AWAY FROM YOUR PHONE, you do no want to watch it load, it can drive you nuts.
Also DO NOT UNPLUG OR TOUCH YOUR PHONE UNTIL IT IS DONE.

As long as everything goes well, your phone should reboot and you will have some ICS goodness. Like I said before, this is a 1 way road that you cannot undo or go back from. Plus you will most likely lose any OTA updates in the future. Some users say "yes you will be able to update" but to be honest, since there is no update to test that against, it is only a guess. And so you have to ask yourself, is it worth the risk? I just hope I am wrong on this count

Good luck


----------



## CCR (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## rickytran (Apr 4, 2012)

ok... I got the phone updated... how do I root it to give me superuser?


----------



## Hustlinsnow (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone else charging really slow?


----------



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

So here is my question/concern. If I update my Non Rooted AT&T Galaxy Note to the (un) Official ICS Leaked ROM (which does not require root), will I still be able to accept the OTA update to get the Premium Suite when it comes out?


----------



## keerticold (Apr 7, 2012)

First of all.. *Thank you, Thank You, thank you*...
i had this phone for 2 weeks and the very thought of not able to use ICS was killing me. So thank you very much..

Now regarding the ICS, works really well.
The only problem i have noticed so far is with INSTAGRAM.
everytime i open instagram, phone freezes and then reboots.
I dont know its the ICS or instagram, as instagram was available for androids very recently.

Apart from that. it works like a charm. Was able to use the S-Pen without any problems. Both in Sketchfree and SBMX.
Im uploading couple of screenshots. App draw and some scribbles with both apps. 
I am super happy with its performance.
Thank you *ROOTZWIKI*


----------



## AlisonL88 (Apr 9, 2012)

So I updated my phone and have no major issues except one thing involving my calendar. The calendar synced just fine but on events that are all day events it shows up on the day of the event but under the time it says both the day of the event and the day before. What am I doing wrong or is this a bug that isnt fixable? Thanks.


----------



## webdaemon (Apr 9, 2012)

OK, installation was easy with the instructions provided in the posts, thank you.

Bug report: I use hosted Exchange email for work and although it seems to sync fine, it is not sending emails from the phone. It acts like it is but they are never received by the recipient.

Also this is the first time I've ever tried to install any ROM other than the carrier's.

Thanks


----------



## Manlow (Apr 9, 2012)

keerticold said:


> First of all.. *Thank you, Thank You, thank you*...
> i had this phone for 2 weeks and the very thought of not able to use ICS was killing me. So thank you very much..
> 
> Now regarding the ICS, works really well.
> ...


I, too, am stoked to be on ICS early.

I am using Instagram from 4/6/2012 and no problems FYI.

My problem is Swype and root seem to be missing. At least Titanium Backup says that it didn't find root access... Any ideas for me on those folks?

Note: I did find 



 for the rooting. Trying to find my long lost Swype now...

And the root fixed the installing of the Swype that would not install on non-rooted i717 ICS leak: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538901


----------



## keerticold (Apr 7, 2012)

Manlow said:


> I, too, am stoked to be on ICS early.
> 
> I am using Instagram from 4/6/2012 and no problems FYI.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. 
I'm still facing problems with Instagram. Tried changing settings but didn't work. 
Phone still reboots.

As far as rooting is concerned , i believe it was rooted to begin with. I was able to install apps requiring root privileges without any problem. 
Guess i will have to wait till the release of better ROMs. But as of now, i'm a happy man. 
Cheers.


----------



## Zedo (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Guys any word on I717 R for the Rogers network In Canada,will the update work for the R config?


----------



## Zedo (Apr 8, 2012)

Just an update I received a fail for the rogers galaxy Note I717-R


----------



## Sentinel604 (Apr 11, 2012)

Same here, tried to flash my i717R

Kept failing


----------



## 1337irl (Sep 16, 2011)

Sentinel604 said:


> Same here, tried to flash my i717R
> 
> Kept failing


same thing is happening to me, i dont mind using the custom rom instead of this but i want allshare and this has it


----------



## Veradrix90 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ohh great, all I need now is a Galaxy Note...


----------



## mittens (Apr 13, 2012)

It does not work for the I717-R model (Rogers Canada)

I'm adding my name to the list of people above. This is the message I got:

<ID:0/013> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/013> Odin v.3 engine (ID:13)..
<ID:0/013> File analysis..
<ID:0/013> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/013> Initialzation..
<ID:0/013> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/013> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/013> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/013> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/013> 
<ID:0/013> 
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)


----------



## NDFAN4U (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's my question/concern. Did anyone have any problems with the phone app not working?? I followed instructions to the "T" and did not have any luck. I then went with Saurom and it works like a charm. But, i really would like to give ICS another shot here in a few minutes. Wish me luck.
Oh, I almost forgot to ask. At the top of the thread there are two download links, I downloaded the top one but not the bottom one. What is the second one for???
I have the AT&T I717


----------



## britboy1976 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Guys.... Same experience here on Bell SGH-I717 running , well anything really..tried from stock, ICS Collective Beta 4 , various kernals... Cant get ODIN to pass, fail or hand everytime....

IS there an unpacked version that I can use with standalone version of ODIN, I have sucess with ODIN or CWM with other traditional methods, if I had unpacked files could jusdt flash from zip no?


----------



## Mich083 (Apr 4, 2012)

Leave it to Rogers to be different.... From the outside an AT&T i717 looks exactly like a Rogers i717. I too have tried the .exe installation and had it fail, just like everyone else who has attempted it with a "Rogers" i717-R.

Individuals who post statements that things will work with Telus, Bell, Rogers should have their phones bricked. At least now I have a rooted phone and the "Rogers" logo doesn't glare in my face when I turn the phone on, now I get the cool "android" start screen. Now if I can just figure out how to get rid of some the useless Roger's branded apps on the smartphone (like Rogers Live).


----------



## tdamocles (Aug 28, 2011)

Would there be a flashable zip?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## traycer (Dec 15, 2011)

If this doesn't work on a Rogers GNote, I'm assuming it won't work on the TELUS one (SGH-I717D) either?


----------



## KFerguson84 (May 2, 2012)

I don't see anywhere that I have to do a factory reset/data wipe in clockworkmod like other ROMs. Do I just go straight to the flash of the ROM? I'm already backed up and all.


----------



## Usetheschwartz (Jun 6, 2011)

KFerguson84 said:


> I don't see anywhere that I have to do a factory reset/data wipe in clockworkmod like other ROMs. Do I just go straight to the flash of the ROM? I'm already backed up and all.


It's a complete single exe based flash of the ROM. It's a "stock" ROM, albeit a leaked on that hasn't yet been released by AT&T.


----------



## Incognegro8290 (Jul 31, 2011)

kmk2k6 said:


> Just out of curiosity where did that come from, and how did the 717 get it before the n7k...wtf?


1+ my very same thoughts. One of the reasons I went with the international version is because I thought updates would be received before carrier versions.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsungsux (May 8, 2012)

Help, I flashed this ROM and now my phone wont recognize the SIM card.. Is there anyway I can go back or maybe a fix??


----------



## samsungsux (May 8, 2012)

My phone is now completely bricked


----------



## zanco (May 12, 2016)

I need to download the file but none of the links work someone could tell me some link where you can download


----------

